# will the samsung NX1 steal the show?



## PicaPica (Aug 29, 2014)

rumors about the NX1:

aps-c
28MP
over 10 FPS
EVF
fastest AF on the market (PR blahblah?... is there a new camera that does not claim to have the fastest AF? : )


i was not a big fan of samsung cameras in the past and there is still the lens issue... but im curious.


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 30, 2014)

IMO, with the exception of raw flat panels and dumb-as-dirt monitors/TVs, the day Samsung builds a truly great product is the day cows learn how to create lift, take to the skies, and crap on the pigeons. I'm sorry to say that, but I've used a fair amount of their gear. They invariably have serious firmware bugs that they never bother to fix, even though they regularly introduce new bugs in their updates.

And usually large chunks of the functionality barely works (if it works at all). Yet they still ship those features and advertise them even though they barely work. And then they take those features away silently in a firmware update. And then after they've thoroughly broken things, they stop updating the firmware.

I can't imagine Samsung being serious enough about backwards compatibility to be relevant. They'd have to actually keep making firmware that works with hardware that was released more than six months ago, which from what I've seen isn't the Samsung way.

And don't get me started about that abortion of a color laser printer that I got a demo print from at MacWorld a few years back. The color was so mottled and splotchy that I couldn't believe it was even on the market. It even made HP's horrible, banded crap look good by comparison, and that's coming from someone who hates HP printers with a passion....

I suppose Samsung is a step above junk, but if the best I can say about your gear is that it doesn't release the magic smoke, that's not saying much. I'd put the odds of a Samsung camera "stealing the show" at slightly worse than the odds of me winning the lottery.


----------



## PicaPica (Aug 30, 2014)

i kind of agree.

but i dislike HP stuff more then samsung stuff.... because of my personal experience. 


http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/samsung-nx1-said-to-best-all-current-aps-c-sensor-cameras-at-dxomark


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 31, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> but i dislike HP stuff more then samsung stuff.... because of my personal experience.



It's a tough call. Really, it is. I used to use an HP LaserJet 8500-series laser printer, and it had a firmware bug where if you tried to print two-sided on 11"x17" paper, you had to print a single sheet per print job, because if you tried to send two sheets in a row, it pulled in the second piece of paper before the first one was out of the way and jammed. Every. Freaking. Time.

And it wasn't just one printer. We had two of them, both in the same series, one of which was a couple of years newer. Both exhibited the same bug. So in the two or three years between when they bought the first one and when they bought the second one, not one single person at HP tested duplex printing on more than one 11"x17" piece of paper in a row. :-\

So yeah, there's no love lost between me and HP hardware.


----------



## captainkanji (Aug 31, 2014)

I had a HP photosmart back in the day that I liked, until a new version of windows came out. They would not update the drivers. So my fairly expensive printer was now a brick. I will never buy HP products again.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 31, 2014)

Friend of mine loves his Samsung mirrorless... ???

OTOH, way back, I got a Samsung mono laser printer cuz the HP model spewed sh*tty software all over my OS.
The Samsung one had a minor bug when printing PDFs from classic mac OS, but not OS X. (x or y was slightly off scale so a 4x4 inch square would be something like 4 x 3.7)
I emailed them with a full description of the bug... I got a fixed driver emailed back to me in less than 2 days!
It's been working ever since.
now the HP did have a better print quality.. but the Sammy software was much better, especially after it was fixed.

Don't know if they have service like that now...


----------



## PicaPica (Sep 1, 2014)

http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/some-amazing-nx1-specs-28mp-154-cross-af-points-best-evf-for-1499-euro



> Got some NX1 specs form a highly trusted source.
> 
> 1) 1499 Euro for the body only
> 2) 28 megapixel APS-C sensor (said to be the best on market yet)
> ...


----------



## PicaPica (Sep 3, 2014)

> - 15 fps with tracking.
> - Vertical grip available.
> - Will announce revolutionary PD system.
> - Slightly bigger body than NX30.
> ...



http://www.popco.net/zboard/zboard.php?id=dica_news&no=10920


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 3, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> PicaPica said:
> 
> 
> > but i dislike HP stuff more then samsung stuff.... because of my personal experience.
> ...



That's where I am right now. I have a Photosmart which is starting to not work even with the same OS it was intended for. One day after it auto-updated its software, it decided, "I'm not going to do jack ____ anymore, try as you might."


----------



## bchernicoff (Sep 3, 2014)

I bought the little NX1000 w/20-50mm kit lens for $199 and then later the 30mm f/2 pancake.

That little body with the 30mm f/2 takes some incredible shots. I was temped to add "for it's size" but realized that no qualifier to that statement was needed. It fits in a large pocket. Even the built in B&W JPG profile is great. Only complaint is it's very slow between shots. I'm sure the newer bodies are faster.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 3, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> Re: will the samsung NX1 steal the show?


What show?


----------



## PicaPica (Sep 3, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> PicaPica said:
> 
> 
> > Re: will the samsung NX1 steal the show?
> ...



http://www.photokina.de/de/photokina/home/index.php


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 3, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > PicaPica said:
> ...


Oh, that one. Didn't realize it was happening


----------



## rpt (Sep 3, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> PicaPica said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


Sometimes the <sarcasm/> tag helps


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 3, 2014)

rpt said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > PicaPica said:
> ...


Yes, but what fun is that?


----------



## PicaPica (Sep 3, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> PicaPica said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



thought so... glad i could help. 8)


----------



## FEBS (Sep 3, 2014)

Guys, guys,

Don't let the negativism of other threads here going on in this thread. Hp and Samsung both are very respectable companies and have very qualitative products. However, not every product is a topper, which is also not the case for Canon products. I have much more excellent product references of hp and Samsung then the impression that's created over here.


----------



## rs (Sep 3, 2014)

No.

The question I want to know the answer to is who's going to be the first person to mount a great white on their smartphone via a metabones adapter and a Sony QX1?


----------



## Aglet (Sep 4, 2014)

recent rumor update is 15fps with AF


----------



## rs (Sep 4, 2014)

rs said:


> No.
> 
> The question I want to know the answer to is who's going to be the first person to mount a great white on their smartphone via a metabones adapter and a Sony QX1?


OK, someone's already done it with sony lenses:

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/this-is-how-weird-the-qx1-looks-with-huge-lenses/


----------



## Khufu (Sep 4, 2014)

I've got an NX11 (~14mp generation) and the NX1000 (20.4mp, i think?) and yeah, a lot of the above applies. Dodgy unfinished product wifi features, the modes change and hijack the screen to tell you about it when you're not touching the dial - But as far as lens options go, Samsung are all over that shit in ways EOS M users dream about. The 16mm f/2.4 is fantastic (though I've take mine apart to piss about with on the EOS M) and the 30mm f/2 is brilliant, as someone's already mentioned. They also have a fast 85mm, some macro and 3D things and a very nice looking stabilised 16-50mm f/2-2.8 to go with this NX1!
Their JPEGs are abysmal for modern cameras though - lines and artifacts all over the place when you're not set up for bright sunlight. Their little flash unit is fantastic, tiny little shoe-mount-powered flippy thing and I got me an off-camera flash cable which makes it great for close up portraits with at-arms-length 45-degree type flash... I put masking tape over the front and it warmed and softened it


----------



## Gantz (Sep 4, 2014)

Famous Samsung source Redcrow spilled out some more tidbits about the next 1499 Euro expensive high end Samsung NX1 camera and most importantly confirmed the specs we posted few days ago. This is what he writes:


Design: it is THE NX flagship! look just like any other DSLR Flagship. buttons and wheels.
Sensor: definitely not a normal CMOS sensor. either BSI or ISOCELL.
Engine: Brand new Drime engine, multi-core powered.
Continuous shots: Yes, 15 fps with tracking. (Not confirmed full image or not)
2nd gen. PD AF: More than 200 PD sensors from corner to corner on the image sensor. 154 cross sensors among them.
Card: Support UHS-2 memory card.
Lenses: 50-150mm F2.8, another 'S' Lens is coming.


----------



## Steve (Sep 5, 2014)

Gantz said:


> Design: it is THE NX flagship! look just like any other DSLR Flagship. buttons and wheels.
> Sensor: definitely not a normal CMOS sensor. either BSI or ISOCELL.
> Engine: Brand new Drime engine, multi-core powered.
> Continuous shots: Yes, 15 fps with tracking. (Not confirmed full image or not)
> ...



Samsung swinging for the fences. This is why tech underdogs are great to have around. If that on sensor PDAF works and tracks well, hooboy...


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 5, 2014)

Steve said:


> If that on sensor PDAF works and tracks well, hooboy...



Key factors would be processing power(shouldn't be a problem), being able to read the sensor fast enough to avoid choppy data and worse excessive subject motion during the readout (lets see; but it sound promising), leaves us with the software, thats a wildcard.


----------



## Steve (Sep 5, 2014)

Lawliet said:


> Key factors would be processing power(shouldn't be a problem), being able to read the sensor fast enough to avoid choppy data and worse excessive subject motion during the readout (lets see; but it sound promising), leaves us with the software, thats a wildcard.



Oh yeah, it could fail spectacularly if its clunky. Who cares about 15 blurry frames per second. I can't see myself ever buying a Samsung camera (even though I have two computer monitors, a tv, two phones, and a tablet made by them) but I would love for one of these niche cameras to just crush it and make the big guys look bad enough to shame them into innovation. Now that EVF's are good enough for action, that basically just leaves good on-sensor AF as the only major chokepoint in ditching the mirror completely.


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 6, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Guys, guys,
> 
> Don't let the negativism of other threads here going on in this thread. Hp and Samsung both are very respectable companies and have very qualitative products. However, not every product is a topper, which is also not the case for Canon products. I have much more excellent product references of hp and Samsung then the impression that's created over here.



I've used about a dozen different models of HP printer. Every single one, whether a laser or inkjet, black-and-white or color, exhibited serious banding problems in gradients. They make very robust products that last a long time, so if that's your only measure of quality, they're great, but if image quality is a concern, they're universally a disaster as far as I can tell.

I'll readily admit that my experience with three different Samsung consumer products and my serious consideration of a fourth (only to reject it after finding numerous Amazon reviews saying that their refrigerators died within warranty and couldn't be fixed after multiple service attempts) isn't quite enough to call a pattern of epic fail, but it certainly doesn't meet my criteria for "respectable company". When your reviews look like a graphic EQ, with an approximately equal number of 5s and 1s, something is wrong.

Canon, Nikon, sure. I'd shoot with cameras from either one in a heartbeat. Panasonic, yes. JVC and Sony have been hit or miss. But by the time you get down to Samsung and LG, you're solidly into "cheap" territory, where it looks to me like there's a great deal of corner cutting to hit a price point. LG seems to be slightly better than Samsung in that regard, but you still have to scrutinize every model to make sure you aren't going to get a dud.


----------

